# Barking



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

We have a barking problem! Bella barks constantly. She barks inside and outside and at dogs and at people and at leaves. AT EVERYTHING!!! I live in an apartment and I am very surprised that we have not gotten any complaints. My brother used a shock collar on their Bichon but I will never do that...I have tried spraying her with a water bottle which she thought was a great treat and a couple of other suggestions but nothing works so far.









I need help! Any thing work for you?

Nicolle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 13 2004, 04:09 PM
> *We have a barking problem!  Bella barks constantly.  She barks inside and outside and at dogs and at people and at leaves.  AT EVERYTHING!!!  I live in an apartment and I am very surprised that we have not gotten any complaints.  My brother used a shock collar on their Bichon but I will never do that...I have tried spraying her with a water bottle which she thought was a great treat and a couple of other suggestions but nothing works so far.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Haha! Lexi is like that. Scares the $hit out of me sometimes. Dr. Cathy had some device that she was trying. Can't remember what it was called or if it worked.

How old is Bella now?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i only know what ur NOT supposed to do..and thats yell at them b/c they see it as a competition and want to bark louder. so using this theory i wisper parkers name and tell him no....it works but i dont know if it would work for everyone. its not anything i read anywhere, just something i thought of on my own. of course the dog has to be able to hear u amidst all the loud barking


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

What is somewhat working for me and Lexi is to say "No barking", or just "No". This works sometimes. Sometimes she does this kind of grumble under her breath. It is really funny. It is like she is talking back but doesn't want me to hear.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella is just about 6 months now. I am hoping it is just a phase. She was VERY scared of dogs when we started puppy school at around 16 weeks...but she got over it but barks at all dogs now. Maybe she is just over compensating (sp?). But mostly when she barks at people it is b/c she wants them to come see her.

Who knows! I'll try the wispering thing. Can't hurt!

Nicolle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Dec 13 2004, 05:44 PM
> *What is somewhat working for me and Lexi is to say "No barking", or just "No".  This works sometimes.  Sometimes she does this kind of grumble under her breath.  It is really funny.  It is like she is talking back but doesn't want me to hear.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22800*


[/QUOTE]

"No" and "No Bark" SOMETIMES work for Brinkley (obviously it didn't on our parade trip







). But at home, when he gets worked up over a sound he hears or something like that, it sometimes works. He does the softer "woof" sometimes too...like talking back...or getting the last word in...
Sometime back he was barking to beat the band and I was on the computer...it was nothing, so I said "No bark" a few times and told him to come lay down...he came and layed under the chair...he would do that small, low "woof"-and I would say..."Brinkley, no Bark"...he would stop and lick my foot as if he was saying "sorry, couldn't help it"....it was so cute...sometimes I can't help but giggle at him, even when he is driving me nuts.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, we tried a few things. but you have to be TOTALLY consistant. because we stopped for a while and now they're soo darn annoying!! lol.


1. squirt with water in the face. and say "no" sternly. 

2. leash corrections. 

3. Pet-Agree. it emits a sound thats uncomfortable. 

pet agree

make sure you praise when they stop barking for a few seconds.









you can even do all three at the same time. LOL. tell us what works for you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not use a leash correction to stop barking. 

The squirt bottle or penny can may be used to interupt. Then, you have to follow up with rewarding them for the correct behavior (such as coming to you and sitting). 

When I have a new dog in the house, if they do not immediately hush on the same hush cue my dogs do, I put a leash on them, walk them to another room, and we do some obedience and end with a long down-stay. I use lot of rewards. I never say anything, just put the leash on and leave the room with the dog. After the first few times, we don't quite leave the room and just do a long down-stay for a few minutes. Basically, I give them an alternative behavior. 

Some of the dogs after a week or two bark, hear me ask the others to stop, and run to me for a treat. 

Some of the dogs fall in line with my dogs and stop barking (my dogs originally were trained to run to me for a treat but I phased that out for them). 

Some of the dogs take a few weeks, but eventually I can simply call them to me and ask for a down. They come willingly because my interupting the barking is always a positive thing. 

It you are dealing with barking when you are not home, some dogs do quite well if you simply cover their crate with a sheet and play music. I have used the citronella collar and for some dogs it is great. For others, they learn to whine or do other annoying sounds that don't set the collar off, or they bark straight through until the collar is empty.

If the dog is just too wired, do a time out. Happily ask them to kennel up and then ignore for 5-10 minutes. You can cover the crate if that helps. Once you open the door, the dog has to say high to you and do some attention exercises.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Those are some good ideas too JMM.
Barking CAN get annoying. I am not a very good trainer with that...I need to try harder...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

watch Cesar Millan "the dog whisperer" on national geographic channel. he doesnt agree with "treat training". he doesnt need it. its awesome. watch his show.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 13 2004, 08:57 PM
> *ok, we tried a few things.  but you have to be TOTALLY consistant.  because we stopped for a while and now they're soo darn annoying!!  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oooooooooo... pet-agree! That looks interesting! I have tried all the other methods.. and they only worked like 2 times... so i might try pet-agree!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 13 2004, 10:14 PM
> *watch Cesar Millan "the dog whisperer" on national geographic channel.   he doesnt agree with "treat training".   he doesnt need it.  its awesome.  watch his show.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I base my training and training recommendations on learning theory that is tried and proven. Dogs are great because they follow the laws of operant and classical conditioning very well. The idea that dogs do things to please us is, for the average dog, bunk. Dogs are looking for what's in it for them. This is why food or toy motivation works so well. And no, you don't always need to have a treat. There is a difference between a reward and a bribe. Variable schedule reinforcement is actually more motivational than a treat every time once the behavior is learned and has a cue attached. 

I HIGHLY recommend Jean Donaldson's The Culture Clash. She gives some basics of learning theory and is very easy and fun to read. 

You don't have to be an incredible trainer, just become skilled at using basic skills like asking for alternative behaviors (instead of barking I'll ask for a sit or a down) and thinking of ways to give your dog something to do right. The hardest part is thinking of doing something else instead of just getting them to stop. LOL It takes some time, I know!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

She is not barking when home alone. When she gets in her crate she normally goes to sleep...we were at my parent's new place for thanksgiving and she barked but I assumed it was b/c it was her first time there and I was leaving her. Maybe I'll cover her crate when we are there at christmas. 

I will try these suggestions. I do need to pick something and stick with it. She barks often at the door or when someone else shuts their door and it makes noise. 

I do watch the dog whisperer sometimes but he seems to always take them for a walk...I guess I need to watch it more until he addresses my specific problems.

Thank you all so much for the help.

Nicolle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 13 2004, 09:47 PM
> *She is not barking when home alone.  When she gets in her crate she normally goes to sleep...we were at my parent's new place for thanksgiving and she barked but I assumed it was b/c it was her first time there and I was leaving her.  Maybe I'll cover her crate when we are there at christmas.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22912*


[/QUOTE]

I cover Lexi's crate all the time. Especially if she is in a strange place. I think it is really comforting for them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Dec 13 2004, 10:47 PM
> *She is not barking when home alone.  When she gets in her crate she normally goes to sleep...we were at my parent's new place for thanksgiving and she barked but I assumed it was b/c it was her first time there and I was leaving her.  Maybe I'll cover her crate when we are there at christmas.
> 
> I will try these suggestions.  I do need to pick something and stick with it.  She barks often at the door or when someone else shuts their door and it makes noise.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Actually, more exercise may indeed help. A tired dog is a good dog!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well i havnt really had a barking proublem with sunny...yet...but my old dog barked and he was loud what we did that worked is you take an empty soda can put some change in it and shake it when they bark it guess its just so annoying they stop they proublem is its really annoying to people as well its proubly the same idea as the pet agree thing just the pet agree is proubly not as annoying to people, this is cheap though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 13 2004, 10:06 PM
> *I would not use a leash correction to stop barking.
> 
> The squirt bottle or penny can may be used to interupt. Then, you have to follow up with rewarding them for the correct behavior (such as coming to you and sitting).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Great ideas... thank you so much for sharing your expertise with us!!


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

Luckily right now we don't have a problem. She barks maybe once or twice a day while just in her crate. I think she barks at her toys while she's playing in there.
But now if the problem arises, i'll know how to handle it, so THANK YOU ALL!


----------

